# Transition to Inpatient coding



## RobinSewell (Dec 15, 2011)

_*I need to clarify and apologize for any misunderstanding.... This post was meant to see if there was an interest and if so, to explain a continuing education program that is available to those who qualify. I did not put all the information on this post because i didn't know if there was some conflict of interest.

So please contact me at the email at the bottom of this and I will give you the particulars.

Sorry for any confusion!*_

There is a tremendous need for inpatient coders and it is very difficult for new coders to be given the opportunity to get into inpatient coding. Many outpatient coders initially had this desire but ended up in the outpatient world. If it is your desire to transition to inpatient coding, read on.

Inpatient coders have significant opportunity to work from home and often become coding managers of other remote coders. The demand has never been greater for experienced coders. Due to the advent of RACs and other initiatives, hospitals are relying on the skills of outstanding coders. In addition, this is an excellent ICD-10 learning mechanism and springboard to multiple opportunities.  

If you are interested in making this transition but need help getting there, please contact me via email
mdbilling@comcast.net


----------



## Valerie71 (Dec 19, 2011)

I have tried several times to send a email to the above link & have had no sucess.


----------



## smith_cheryl02@yahoo.com (Dec 19, 2011)

*very interested in inpatient coding*

please send me the information regarding inpatient coding-thanks


----------



## Lorrainbow (Dec 21, 2011)

*Robin Sewell*

Robin,
I tried to contact you through your email and it does not work.Can you send me the info
on inpatient coding from here?
Lorrainbow_2000@yahoo.com
Merry Christmas


----------



## nlaaron (Dec 29, 2011)

I am interested, please email me the info at nlaaron@yahoo.com.   Thanks.


----------



## rachelbigger@hotmail.com (Apr 15, 2013)

*Please send me info to*

Hi
I was wondering I you could send me info on transitionin from outpatient to inpatient coding. 
Rachelbigger@hotmail.com


----------



## kimmyrummer@hotmail.com (Jun 20, 2013)

I am interested in learning how to transition to the inpatient side, but have been stuck on the outpatient side. Please contact me at kimmyrummer@hotmail.com
Thank you! 
Kimberly, CPC, CHONC


----------



## hwilkinson (Jun 21, 2013)

I would like info as well, hwertzy@gmail.com, currently I am coding for outpatient. Thanks!


----------



## pamc (Jul 9, 2013)

*Transition to inpatient*

Hello I am interested, please send me the information at pamelia@centurylink.net

Thanks

Pam


----------



## jj-smile1 (Jul 10, 2013)

please send information regarding to inpatient at jess_smiles@ymail.com


----------



## maddismom (Jul 11, 2013)

This post was from 2011.


----------



## Ldwire (Jul 17, 2013)

*inpatient coder*

please send information regarding to inpatient at ann1464@gmail.com


----------



## zanalee (Jul 17, 2013)

has anyone gotten a response from this posting?


----------



## redfox25 (Jul 20, 2013)

please send me the information to transition to inpatient coder at marilynwitt2@yahoo.com.

Thanks.
Marilyn


----------



## marcyluv (Jul 23, 2013)

*Transition from Outpatient Coding to Inpatient Coding*

 Hello I am very interested in information on transitioning from Outpatient Coding to Inpatient Coding. Please send to :cthomas6466@gmail.com

Thank you
Carolyn Thomas


----------



## Ldwire (Aug 7, 2013)

*inpatient*

I am interested in the inpatient information. email me at ann1464@gmail.com


----------



## RobinSewell (Aug 9, 2013)

*Inpatient Transition*

Hello All,
I have not received any of your requests through this forum so I apologize for the delay in answer. 

If you are still interested please email me at mdbilling@comcast.net
If clicking on it does not bring up a new message in your email, try copying and pasting my address in your "to" box. If you still have problems visit www.HIMcoders.com

We currently have a full session but will be teaching a new session in October.

Thank you!


----------



## twilson05 (Oct 8, 2013)

*OP to IP coder*

Please send information to me.  harmote1@yahoo.com


----------



## lmoreau (Oct 10, 2013)

*transition to inpatient coder*

Please send me information to transition from outpatient coder to inpatient coder
lmoreau14@cox.net


----------

